
Front End Developer Conference – detailed talks on the main 3 JavaScript frameworks - praveenscience
http://www.frontenddeveloperlove.com/
======
CptMauli
This is an awful, awful website

~~~
tootie
It's the kind of site that was probably really hard to build for no redeeming
value. Exactly what I'd expect from a FE dev conference. So, I'll give it a
pass.

~~~
FLUX-YOU
Someone got way too excited with animations.

------
rco8786
Is it a little disingenuous to say the Vue is one of the 3 "main" JS
frameworks?

~~~
Cthulhu_
It's organized / part of vuejs amsterdam, so they do have a bit of an agenda.
Of course, this conference in turn (after looking up some about stuff) is
organized by
[http://frontenddevelopermeetups.com/](http://frontenddevelopermeetups.com/),
which looks like it's a professional conference organizer. They organize
generic front-end, angular, and vuejs conferences. TBF I don't think they have
a specific preference, they just throw around names to try and attract a
specific subgroup to their conferences. Marketing company.

------
zaf
First one to view source and see content wins a free ticket!

~~~
praveenscience
Ha ha ha! :)

